# Which Glasses / Respirator to buy?



## Xaromir (Jun 4, 2011)

Soon i would like to buy a new respirator and some goggles/glasses, i'm not sure what to buy though, so i thought i ask you guys, as you people been most helpful in the past. (Thanks) Let me describe my situation.

Currently i'm only working with a scroll saw and a dremel, the issue with those is though, that my face usually is right in there where the work is, and my dust-extraction system is a broom. So my scroll saw is constantly blowing stuff into my face.
That's why i would like some new glasses, i have some but i never wear them. They are cheap plastic and they make my vision "foggy" and slightly disturbed, i hate that so much that i'm rather batting my eyelids constantly to get the dust out instead of wearing the goggles. I'm not sure what's on the market, so just hit me with something you think is good.

Secondly: I would like a new respirator. My current one doesn't close tight around my nasal bone, so i basically blow into my eyes when breathing out, which is uncomfortable, the vent thing just resists to much, and something makes clacking and squeaking noise all the time which is annoying. Something that goes at least slightly over the chin would be nice so i can tuck my goatee in, currently i'm actually able to do that, and i suspect it's mostly tight since the air is pushed out above my nose. xD

I don't like a face-shield or a full-face mask though, i really would like to stick with two separate solutions. What do i want to spend? Good question… What ever it costs i fear, but let's just keep it reasonable, and stay below 100$ for both together, if it's all below 50 it would be a plus, but i'm not sure what i get for that price.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had this one for a few years now. I like it.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10877&filter=respirator

For glasses I don't know. I just wear some cheap reading glasses.

What part of Germany are you in?


----------

